# Trenga MTB-Marathon Clausthal



## atrailsnail (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

gibt es jemanden, der sich zum Marathon in Clausthal äußern kann?
Ich finde keine Strecke, sondern nur ein Profil!
Und wie ist die Strecke? Gibt es ein paar Trails darin?

Wäre für Infos dankbar, da ich ein paar Kilometerchens anreisen würde.


----------



## slimtoboe (29. Mai 2006)

atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es jemanden, der sich zum Marathon in Clausthal äußern kann?
> Ich finde keine Strecke, sondern nur ein Profil!
> ...



genau das wüst ich auch mal gern!bin gestern in altenau mitgefahren ,war mein erster und war saugeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wischlappen (30. Mai 2006)

atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es jemanden, der sich zum Marathon in Clausthal äußern kann?
> Ich finde keine Strecke, sondern nur ein Profil!
> ...



Profil hast du ja bereits entdeckt, also die Strecke ist ganz schön knackig! Ist ein ordendlicher Mix aus Schotter, Trail  und ca. 5 km Asphalt (Reihenfolge nach Anteil). Einige Anstiege sind Trails und bei mindestens einem wirst du wohl nicht ums Schieben herumkommen. Für die Spielkinder ist auch eine Bachdurchfahrt eingebaut. Das Drumherum ist etwas kleiner gehalten als in Altenau, aber aus sportlicher Sicht lohnt sich auch eine weitere Anreise auf jeden Fall. Persönlich halte ich die Strecke technisch und auch vom Profil her für schwieriger als die diesjährige Altenauer Runde.
Kann jetzt nicht so genau den Veranstalter zitieren, aber geht irgenwie in die Richtung von "Feiglinge kommen nicht! Schwächlinge ..."

Also, man sieht sich am 25. Juni, oder?


----------



## Wischlappen (30. Mai 2006)

Leichte Navigationsprobleme (peinlich, peinlich)


----------



## chris29 (30. Mai 2006)

Clausthal bin ich mal 2000 gefahren, wenn schei55 Wetter ist dann gibts mehr Matsch als in Altenau. Ansonsten isser schön knackig, ein bissel schwerer als unserer.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein, sind ja nur 9 Kilometer Anreise


----------



## Monday (6. Juni 2006)

moin,

bin auch in claufthal dabei. hat sich die strecke in den letzten 2 jahren geändert? kann jemand angaben zum streckenverlauf machen?

Ciao Dennis


----------



## Wischlappen (6. Juni 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> bin auch in claufthal dabei. hat sich die strecke in den letzten 2 jahren geändert? kann jemand angaben zum streckenverlauf machen?
> 
> Ciao Dennis



Dem Höhenprofil zufolge beibt alles beim Alten, habe auch nichts gegenteiliges gehört. Die Strecke ist zur Zeit trotz des anhaltenden Wetters relativ gut zu fahren. Die Prognose von Chris29 mehr Matsch als in Altenau trifft also eher nicht zu.
Wie genau willst du denn den Streckenverlauf geschildert haben


----------



## Monday (6. Juni 2006)

Suche eine Stelle für meine persönliche Verpflegungsstation, sollte also leicht von einer Straße zu erreichen sein und am besten noch vor der normalen Verpflegung liegen.


----------



## Wischlappen (6. Juni 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Suche eine Stelle für meine persönliche Verpflegungsstation, sollte also leicht von einer Straße zu erreichen sein und am besten noch vor der normalen Verpflegung liegen.




Schwierig eine sinnvolle Empfehlung auszusprechen!
Die Georgenhöhe oberhalb von Wildemann wird zwar dreimal passiert, ist aber zu früh. Am ehesten geeignet erscheint mir Hüttschenthal am tiefsten Punkt der Strecke bei ca. km 18/20?, danach geht es elendig lang bergauf.Wenn deine Betreuer sich am Fuß der Steigung aufstellen, sollte eine Flaschenübergabe problemlos klappen. Der Parkplatz liegt zwischen Lautenthal und Wildemann von dort sind es nur paar Meter zu Fuß bis zur Strecke.


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

Danke 1970, werde mir das mal auf einer Karte anschauen.


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (14. Juni 2006)

das ganze Thema aus dem Vorjahr
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=165759&highlight=clausthal
plus Fotos
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168629&highlight=clausthal
das Wetter ist immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wischlappen (20. Juni 2006)

HarzerUrstoff schrieb:
			
		

> das Wetter ist immer gut



Hoffentlich, auch diese Jahr


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (20. Juni 2006)

ich werde dasein


----------



## Wischlappen (21. Juni 2006)

HarzerUrstoff schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde dasein



Na, bei deinem Wohnort ist das ja auch nicht zu viel verlangt


----------



## chris29 (22. Juni 2006)

Ich werde leider nicht können, da am Samstag abend Geburtstag ist und ich dann doch eher am Samstag den "Bilsteinmarathon" fahren. Viel Spaß Euch allen in Clausthal.


----------



## Wischlappen (22. Juni 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde leider nicht können, da am Samstag abend Geburtstag ist und ich dann doch eher am Samstag den "Bilsteinmarathon" fahren. Viel Spaß Euch allen in Clausthal.




Und das als Oberharzer


----------



## chris29 (23. Juni 2006)

1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das als Oberharzer


Ja, leider 
War eigentlich schon fest eingeplant, nur denke ich das ich am Samstag mehr Leistung bringen kann als am Sonntag wenn man Samstag spät nach hause kommt, werd aber trotzdem mal nach Clausthal kommen um zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proek (24. Juni 2006)

bin auch da  mal sehen, seit 5 jahren 4x auf dem MTB gesessen  

wenn ich denn genug pennen kann, bei dem bescheuerten gehupe


----------



## atrailsnail (25. Juni 2006)

Wer weiß wann und wo die Ergebnisse im Netz stehen?


----------



## toschi (26. Juni 2006)

Ich hab mal meine geschossenen Fotos ins Netz gestellt, *HIER* kann man sie anschauen, hab zwar nicht alle erwischt aber vielleicht findet sich der ein oder andere wieder .
Sollte jemand den Webmaster von der Hompage kennen, bitte mal die Mail mitteilen, auf der Seite gibt es kein Gästebuch, ich versuchs aber noch über den Pressewart.


----------



## Wischlappen (26. Juni 2006)

Da hat der Toschi aber schöne Fotos gemacht 



Dürfte sich bei seiner Trefferquote für jeden Teilnehmer lohnen mal reinzuklicken.


----------



## hafensänger (26. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Ergebnisse gibts hier

http://www.wsv.harz.de/radsport/Marathon/Ergebnisse/erg2006.htm


Gruß

Bruno


----------



## proek (26. Juni 2006)

@toschi: schöne bilder!  

der Rob

und ich


----------



## atrailsnail (27. Juni 2006)

Hat jemand die GPS-DAten oder den Streckenverlauf?

@ Toschi: Super Bilder. Vielen Dank. 

@ Organisation: Tolle Strecke! Mit einer Ausnahme: die Querrille kurz vor der Verpflegungsstelle hätte man als Gefahrenstelle markieren können!


----------



## iglg (27. Juni 2006)

Die steile Schiebepassage vor der Verpflegung ist auch zu nichts nutze. Das ist eine Spaßbremse. Ohne den Anstieg wäre die Strecke Marathonvergnügen pur.


----------



## Wischlappen (27. Juni 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Die steile Schiebepassage vor der Verpflegung ist auch zu nichts nutze. Das ist eine Spaßbremse. Ohne den Anstieg wäre die Strecke Marathonvergnügen pur.




Siehste, 
und bei mir schießen gerade da die Glückshormone ins Blut 
Dafür könnte man für mich alle technischen Abfahrten rausnehmen

Und um den Fliegen zu entkommen, läuft man gleich nochmal etwas schneller


----------



## proek (27. Juni 2006)

1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste,
> und bei mir schießen gerade da die Glückshormone ins Blut



ich fand die auch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (27. Juni 2006)

Naja, wie kann man schieben gut finden?? Heißt ja auch Fahrrad fahren und nicht schieben. Schiebepassagen sind m.E. auch immer schei55e, lassen sich manchmal nicht ganz vermeiden aber in Cl-Z ist diese ganz schön lang, zu lang eigendlich. Die Organisatoren sollten (nein MÜSSEN!) auch 2 Verpflegungpunkte einrichten, vor allem bei 30°C. Beim Bilsteinmarathon waren es sogar 4! auf 53 Km.


----------



## proek (27. Juni 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wie kann man schieben gut finden??



ich hab nicht geschoben, sondern geschultert


----------



## Wischlappen (28. Juni 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Organisatoren sollten (nein MÜSSEN!) auch 2 Verpflegungpunkte einrichten, vor allem bei 30°C. Beim Bilsteinmarathon waren es sogar 4! auf 53 Km.




Das soll doch keine Kaffee-Fahrt (CTF) werden 


@proek 
interessiert an den Lokalsport der Goslarschen Zeitung mit Bild?
Proek führt das Feld an, hinter ihm Rexhausen, Hüter und Rob123 

Würde sie mit nach Edermünde nehmen, sieht aber eher so aus, dass ich mich entschuldigen lasse.


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Juni 2006)

1970 schrieb:
			
		

> @proek
> interessiert an den Lokalsport der Goslarschen Zeitung mit Bild?
> Proek führt das Feld an, hinter ihm Rexhausen, Hüter und Rob123
> 
> Würde sie mit nach Edermünde nehmen, sieht aber eher so aus, dass ich mich entschuldigen lasse.



Ui...! Da wäre ich auch sehr dran interessiert! 

Der erste der kleinen Runde ist die "Schiebepassage" lt. eigener Aussage übigens ca. 3/4 gefahren...

Rob


----------



## Wischlappen (28. Juni 2006)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui...! Da wäre ich auch sehr dran interessiert!
> 
> Der erste der kleinen Runde ist die "Schiebepassage" lt. eigener Aussage übigens ca. 3/4 gefahren...
> 
> Rob



 
o.k. -  Kleindienst zählt nicht 

Ansonsten wer zu erst kommt, mahlt zu erst.
Aber du musstest doch unbedingt aufsteigen, hätte ich sonst zum nächsten C-Wanzen-Rennen mitgebracht. 
Kannst mir deine Adresse per PN zukommen lassen. Am Porto werde ich dann auch nicht sterben.


----------



## proek (28. Juni 2006)

1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wer zu erst kommt, mahlt zu erst.



wir klären das dann schon 

oder du bringst es mir mal mit zum c-rennen...


----------

